# [SOLVED] ~Canon MP620, leaving gaps/streaks...~



## SIlentChorus™ (Oct 6, 2009)

My Printer is only a few months old, and I have only used it to print 4 things. The smaller (size 16 and 20 font) text was fine, then I printed a 10x7cm black picture of a pirate flag and it had lines all through it where ink was missing, so printed a small skull and cross bones, and it didn't. Then a larger (size 72 font) print and there were 3mm gaps at regular intervals through the page. I have cleaned the heads, not sure what else to do.

Any suggestions?

Thank you,

~Dani~


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ~Canon MP620, leaving gaps/streaks...~*

try cleaning the heads and realigning them from the printer properties box


----------



## SIlentChorus™ (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: ~Canon MP620, leaving gaps/streaks...~*

Thank you Dai,

I asked the Canon tech support lady how to realign the heads and she had NO idea...

Everytime it prints out that funny test pattern, but I can't find the option to realign it.

~Dani~


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ~Canon MP620, leaving gaps/streaks...~*

do you get this box when you right click on the printer listing and the click on the maintenance tab

my printer is a few years old as i don't use it much,but i would be surprised if the removed it


----------



## SIlentChorus™ (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: ~Canon MP620, leaving gaps/streaks...~*

Dai, this is going to sound crazy, but when I went into the print properties, and ticked the box for it to fit the page... it worked.No more strange steaks! Wierd as!

Thankyou So much for your help!

~Dani~


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ~Canon MP620, leaving gaps/streaks...~*

glad you have it sorted


----------

